# BwTorrent registrations are open!!!



## hyde (Jun 9, 2008)

*BwTorrent registrations are CLOSED!!!*

BwT registrations are CLOSED! 

Sorry for the guys who did not register on time. But will keep postin when Open again.

*Please donot ask for any Invitation for BwTorrent or Demonoid.*


----------



## debsuvra (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info. 

REGISTERED


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2008)

thanx for the info


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 9, 2008)

Really Appreciate the Word Up. Registered!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 9, 2008)

YES!!! registered  Thanks hyde, appreciate this!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 9, 2008)

Bwtorrent whats that??
Never heard of it.. link pls!


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 9, 2008)

Google, dude, google not sure If I can post the link.

@Hyde thanks!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 9, 2008)

Already have demonoid and desitorrent with me.. Thanks hyde


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 9, 2008)

thnx dude .............


----------



## mrbgupta (Jun 10, 2008)

Has been closed till 2009 !


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

Thats why I registered 2 accounts


----------



## sonicspeed (Jun 11, 2008)

is there any invitation like demonoid has onto bwt?

can anyone send me invitation for desitorrent too?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

Registrations are closed in demonoid, bwt and desitorrents. You need to wait till they open it again, probably next year. All the best begging for invitations.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks , do i need any invitation to register?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 11, 2008)

^^Didn't you read. Registrations are closed


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 11, 2008)

^^Oh.... I missed it


----------



## prem4u (Jun 11, 2008)

it is closed........


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 12, 2008)

i missed it too...i want a demonoid invite badly...


----------



## mayneu (Jun 12, 2008)

hyde said:


> BwT registrations are open! get your account before its too late!!


hi hyde, pls send me an invitation to bwtorrents.com. I desperately need it. Here is my e mail- manuvaidya@gmail.com
i promise u that i will keep good ratio. Pls.



dheeraj_kumar said:


> All the best begging for invitations.


hi dheeraj, pls send me an invitation. I promise u that i will keep up good ratio. Here is my mail, manuvaidya@gmail.com
pls dheeraj... I dont have one account in any torrents pls.


----------



## paradisevikas (Jun 12, 2008)

hyde said:


> BwT registrations are open! get your account before its too late!!


can u send me invite plz
my e-id is rbb.vikas@gmail.com
thnx in advance


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 12, 2008)

I posses some spare invites to BwT. Mail me at *ipkonfig@gmx.com* with ratio screen shots of any reputed private tracker. If u bit the bill, invites will be promptly handed out.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 12, 2008)

Trading invites are not allowed in this forum... dunno if its in the rules but I saw mods warning ppl for it.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 12, 2008)

I am not trading, just giving away invites for free. They just need to prove that they can maintain the account !!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, then it seems to be okay  Do you have any bitme invites to offer? I can prove my ratio in several private trackers.


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 12, 2008)

got a demonoid invite....at least, i'll be satisfied for the time being with this...


----------



## sonicspeed (Jun 15, 2008)

sir there is no need for demonoid or bwt account. there are plenty of public torrent on various sites like mininova, isohunt etc. wait for 2-3 days and u will see same material on them sites.
only problem is with indian torrents, they do not come on good sites so we need invitation for desitorrent


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ True, but SOME materials are available only on private trackers. Take BitMe for an example. Its the best learning tracker, and all public trackers dont even have 5% of the content in BitMe.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 15, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> I am not trading, just giving away invites for free. They just need to prove that they can maintain the account !!



Abe send me invite to bw torrent. check your pm


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 15, 2008)

if any one needs invitations ,I have ..some


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 15, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Oh, then it seems to be okay  Do you have any bitme invites to offer? I can prove my ratio in several private trackers.



quite hard to maintain ratio... ppl here have real fast connections.. i got to survive somehow


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 15, 2008)

I found demonoid similar to any other public tracker! nothing gr8 about it! 
No ratio restriction, thats what i love about demonoid.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 15, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abe send me invite to bw torrent. check your pm



Invite send. Enjoy the account 



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Oh, then it seems to be okay  Do you have any bitme invites to offer? I can prove my ratio in several private trackers.



Sorry mate, my Bitme and Bitspyder accounts were disabled due to inactivity


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ hey you can come to Bitme's IRC.. the mods are good there... they'll re-enable


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 15, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> ^^ hey you can come to Bitme's IRC.. the mods are good there... they'll re-enable



Wow. Thanks for the info, lemme see if i can persuade them


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ guess, you got your acc back


----------



## v_joy (Jun 16, 2008)

can i get an invitation plz....
>> vs_cooldude@yahoo.com

thanx in advance..


----------



## moshel (Jun 16, 2008)

can someone give me invite for demonoid.....I have a ratio of 6.44 on BwT and 3.274 on IPtorrents.....

if u have bwt look up my name...pls pm me if u have an invite.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 17, 2008)

WTF?? i had one account in bwtorrent and i myself didnt know abt it! 

hmmm...btw can anyone gimme a bitme.org invite?? I'll be thankful.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

*Isn't this thing illegal ?*
*www.bwtorrents.com/faq.php?faq=uploading_faq#faq_angrezi_movie
WTF ? They allow only *part* of the illegal things.
Are they nuts ?
They look like ****in loosers to me.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 17, 2008)

Actually can someone send me a demonoid invite?
Id really appreciate it. My email is karmanyaaggarwal@gmail.com


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 17, 2008)

> WTF ? They allow only *part* of the illegal things.



You cant upload warez.
You cant upload english stuff.
You can only upload stuff in indian languages.

I dont see whats wrong, there are private trackers for several countries which track their language files.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 20, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> You cant upload warez.
> You cant upload english stuff.
> You can only upload stuff in indian languages.
> 
> I dont see whats wrong, there are private trackers for several countries which track their language files.


dude, they are calling software and english stuff illegal and bollywood movies legal. That makes any sense to you ?


----------



## karmanya (Jun 20, 2008)

They're not calling them illegal as such- They call themselves a desi site and don't want any english media. I honestly think theyre a little wierd. but wth.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham

Oh yeah,


----------



## imrancooldud (Sep 5, 2009)

hey do any one have invite for bwtorrent as i need in urgent u can email me at imrancooldud17@yahoo.com as i got new internet broadband connection BSNL HOME UL  1350+   as will be downloading lot of stuff and uploading alot of good n quality stuff so plz help


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 11, 2009)

Any one wanna trade BWT invites for Demonoid or desitorrent invites?
mail me at ani_sham 24 at d rate rediff mail dot com


----------



## manishjha18 (Sep 11, 2009)

whoha can anyone give me an iptorrent or bitme invite--
manishjha18@gmail.com


----------

